# Can I join in?



## nin100 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, I hope you don't mind me starting a new thread.  I'm new to this board but this is definitly the one for me as I have been trying for another miracle for around 2 years.  My son is 3 and a half and I am absolutely desperate for another child.  Since he was born I've had 4 ivfs, the last of which was BFP but then I found out at my 12 week scan that my little one had died.  It took a long time to build up strength for another cycle but as I was doing so I got a natural miracle BFP (we hadn't used contraception for 9 years so it really was a miracle).  My heart was truly trampled on when I found out at 7 week scan that baby wasn't developing as it should and I needed another D&C.  That was at the end of May, 2 days before my 38th birthday.  
I still wonder if there is any point carrying on, maybe I should give up and just be greatful for what I have but I JUST CANT DO THAT!  I want another baby so desperately and have come so tantalisingly close to it that I just wont be beaten.  So now we are looking at a different clinic which offers really cutting edge treatment and we may even become part of a trial.  I feel like I have a mountain to climb, maybe this is an impossible dream.  But something inside me keeps me going.
Anyway, thats me in a nutshell.  
nin x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Didn't want to read an run. So sorry for your heartache over recent months. As you can see from my signature I recently got a BFP but petrified something will go wrong in the next few weeks. Keep pursuing your dream but make sure you enjoy your little one and protect your relationship too. This last cycle really took it out of me and DH (and prob DS too!). Re evaluate when you need to. Sincerely hope you are due a break about now.


Best of luck hun


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Nin

Didn't want to read and run but to offer you a huge   .  What an incredibly traumatic time you have been through.  Like you say you have come so close it would be a shame to give up, especially if you and yr dh are not ready to say enoughs enough just yet.

I would however, definately try to get some immune tests or something done given that you have had a few m/c and get that investigated before you embark on tx again.

Wishing you so much luck, I hope you get your long awaited 2nd baby that will hopefully complete your family.

Love
Moshy x


----------

